
Don’t Use “MVP” as an Excuse to Write Bad Software - mentioned_edu
http://thepracticaldev.com/@ben/dont-use-mvp-as-an-excuse-to-write-bad-software
======
richmarr
I've got a decent amount of respect for anyone who gets off their arse and
writes; it's not nothing.

That said; this article presents a narrow view which can be misleading.

Technical debt and "bad code" are entirely different, and conflating the two
is a mistake.

You can argue that technical debt is "bad"... and for developers who spend a
lot of time with high-certainty areas of software I'd absolutely agree. But,
at the other end of the spectrum you'd be more wrong than right.

The value of technical debt is in delivering early in order to learn more
about the business you're trying to be. It's hard to overstate how valuable
that is, because while you can put a cash value on the hours of work done you
can't put a cash value on missing your window.

